# Arequipa(Mollendo): Un siglo de Luz



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

que es sanen???


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> que es sanen???


Suguitar espero que hayan más fotos de esta hermosa ciudad con su pasado fotografico )


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

claro que si!!! en la tarde sigo con más fotos de Mollendo!!!! :banana:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> claro que si!!! en la tarde sigo con más fotos de Mollendo!!!! :banana:


Yupi!! este paseo recién inicia!


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

sabes = sanen 



> y q fue del antiguo mollendo ese q quemaron antes por donde se ubicaba sabes?? y si queda algo alli o solo es tierra??


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

La primera foto me dejó lelo y la del Castilo tambien, se ve que en Mollendo se respira mucha historia. Salu2 Christian!!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Espero ver más fotos de Mollendo, yo tengo algunas sorpresitas tambien :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Mollendo era muy bello y elegante, lastima por las casas inglesas que se perdieron , esperemos que las autoridades sigan con la tarea de recuperar el patrimonio historico del pouerto bravo.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

MUELLE ANTIGUO​
Continuo con otras fotos del antiguo muelle de Mollendo....









Inauguración de Maquinaria.









Escalinatas del muelle por el año 1911.









Actividad portuaria en el año 1915.









Puerto de Mollendo en el año 1918.









Condiciones del muelle por el año 1919.









Desembarco de frutas, 1939.









Desembarco de pasajeros, 1939.









Estación a finales del siglo XIX.

Otras fotos de actividad portuaria...

















Muelle destruido









Estado del muelle antiguo(1990)​


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Excelentes fotos de nuestro antiguo puerto!  de verdad que son fotos historicas y en esos tiempos las personas no se imaginaban que ahora Mollendo seria como es!  con su pequeña zona industrial y con su malecon y corredor de playas  y un puerto como Matarani!  YUPI!! gracias por las fotos Suguitarr


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

muy buenas las fotos increible el apoge y fin del mueelle y ahroia el muelle turistico


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buenas fotos Sugarrw ... aunque me dió gracia el "desembarco de pasajeros" Salu2 hombre!!!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

GraCIAS aNdres por visitar el thread...si... tambien me dio risa el desembarco de pasajeros...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Más fotos, Más fotos!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Justo ayer estaba haciendo zapping (si es que asì se escribe) y bien parte de un reportaje de Mollendo, de còmo el alcalde ha hecho para revalorar sus construcciones (sobretodo la de la estaciòn del tren) y mostraron en contraposicòn a la alcaldesa de Mejìa que segùn lo que se relata en el reportaje: no esta haciendo una eficiente gestiòn y que parte del malecòn ha sido poco tomado en cuenta por su atractivo visual que confiere de la playa, ya que hay construcciones modernas que no hacen posible que se observe plenamente desde este punto ... no se que tan cierto sea esto ... pero les pregunto a los AQPscrapers si es cierto??? ... mmm tambien me llamò la atenciòn el descuido del Castillo Forga ... una verdadera pena, muy bonito por cierto en sus años mozos ... quizà si se trabajara un circuito turìstico històrico Mollendo Ciudad-Playa para revalorar el patrimonio arquitèctonico de este puerto ... serìa interesante Salu2!! :colgate:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

una vez más el gobierno regional dijo que iba a realizar los tramites para la expropiacion de los dueños del Castillo Forga...y de ahi empezar a su restauración..... espero que no quede en nada.... pero conociendo a Guillen y cuando era alcalde tomo bastante empeño en obras de recuperación dekl centro historico de AQP....


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ahh entonces por lo menos hay una probabilidad de que se haga algo ... hay que esperar entonces, por mi parte seguiré deleitandome con tus threads. Saludinhos


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Gracias Andres.... ahh y más noche vuelvo a colocar nuevas fotos..o dire antiguas fotos :nuts:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> una vez más el gobierno regional dijo que iba a realizar los tramites para la expropiacion de los dueños del Castillo Forga...y de ahi empezar a su restauración..... espero que no quede en nada.... pero conociendo a Guillen y cuando era alcalde tomo bastante empeño en obras de recuperación dekl centro historico de AQP....


q bien q buena noticia, taria muy bueno hace un museo o hotel en este castillo


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

Acá están los videos de Mollendo del programa del lunes pasado de La Ventana Indiscreta.

http://www.frecuencialatina.com.pe/...=/reportajes/multimedia/videos/video53981.wmv

http://www.frecuencialatina.com.pe/...=/reportajes/multimedia/videos/video53982.wmv


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

el reportaje esta de la pm !!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Acabo de terminar de ver el reportaje y me dejo tonto...especialmente porque sabia que habia algunas edificaciones monumentales en Mejia... pero no tantas y esas estaban de lujo!!!!! lamentablemente por su actual alcadesa y el desinteres de algunos arequipeños "nice" que solo les interesa veraniar y encerrarse en su club......

Por el otro lado de la moneda, Mollendo esta tomando como un buen ejemplo a Iquique, ya empezo a recuperar sus espacios publicos hacia donde tenian varios años olvidados....como todo el acantilado costero y la zona de playas....en verdad una felicitación a su alcalde....pero aun falta mucho por hacer... 

Este reportaje nos hace dar cuenta una vez más nuestro rico legado historico que tiene la región AQP(no solo la ciudad o el Colca) sino también sus costas... que bien planificadas y apoyadas por la inversión privada pueden ser ciudades con una buena calidad de vida!!!! 

:banana::banana: VIVA MOLLENDO Y MEJIA :banana::banana:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Y aún hay un monton de fotos por mostrar de Mollendo!!!! :banana:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Bomberos​Continuando con la 2da temporada de Un Siglo de Luz: Mollendo, ahora nos vamos a ver fotos de la compañia de Bomberos de esta ciudad, muy necesario también debido al tipo de material predominate con el que se construia en la ciudad.









Bomberos en la Plaza Grau, foto tomada en el día de Arequipa









Edificio en construcción de la Compañía de Bomberos









Cuerpo de Bomberos n:1, 1919









Compañia de bomberos, 1era unidad motorizada









Desfile de bomberos en la calle Mercaderes (Plaza Grau) 1916 

















Bomberos frente al Hotel el Ferrocarril 









Bomberos desfilando frente al hotel Colón​


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Que hermoso pasado fotografico nos muestras  es para hacer un album completo!  lindo lindo gracias por las fotos Suguitarr


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

pareciera que en la ciudad habia mas bomberos q policias en esa epoca chvrs las fotos


----------



## Francisco__ (Sep 3, 2007)

Muy interesantes las fotos


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

La cuarta foto me hace acordar a las instalaciones de los actuales chifas al frente del Mercado Central en Lima jejeje. Bonitas fotos y cierto que debieron ser muy necesarios.


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

vi los videos, me parecieron muy interesantes, solo que por la resolucion no se pueden distinguir muchas cosas :S pero el reportaje etsa muy bueno


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

que bueno que sigan visitando este hermoso thread


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

como no se va a visistar tan buen thread como este ... seria bueno coger las fotos de las embajadas d esa epoca y ver si sigen existiendo ahora o como estan


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Sin lugar a dudas, todas las fotos que tenemos y estamos poniendo en este foro, en un futuro muy lejano serán usadas por otras personas y serán mudos testigos del gran pasado que la ciudad tendrá y del gran futuro que le espera 

YUPI!!!!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

y en donde quedaban las embajadas?????


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> y en donde quedaban las embajadas?????


Yo tengo una foto del consulado de Bolivia en Mollendo, pero no de alguna embajada ::S que raro!  jijijij :lol::lol:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> y en donde quedaban las embajadas?????


nc pense q sabias plop! no tienes fotos antiguas d algunas?


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

mmm nop ... pero ya será pa mi próximo viaje


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Por favor para consultas usen el pm.

Interesante thread pero no se si serà solo a mi ... que no veo las fotos de la pàgina 2 y esta ùltima.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

mmm que raro...yo si puedo verlos Vane, de todas maneras vere si el link de la fuente de la pag. si esta funcionando....


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Espero que hayan tambien más fotos aqui en este hermoso e interesante tema


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Sip quedan algunas fotos.... pero le dare un poco más de tiempo al thread  para luego pasar a la tercera temporada de un Siglo de Luz con otra ciudad


----------



## edargent (May 2, 2009)

Otra vista del muelle.

Eduardo


----------



## edargent (May 2, 2009)

Una tercera para terminar hoy. Es del patio de trenes.


----------



## Limbert (Jan 24, 2009)

edargent said:


> Esta braveza se parece a otra que he vista por aqui. Sería la misma fecha o son comunes en Mollendo.
> Eduardo


wao muy bonita...las demas tbm estan buenas! gracias


----------



## Lucia2000 (Jun 10, 2009)

wow si estuviesen las fotos un poquito mas grandes se apreciarian mucho mejor, incrible el puerto creo que ya olvidado de mollendo


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

que tal marea la de la última foto... con razón el muelle antiguo quedo destruido... 

... pero ahora hay uno más bonito


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Puerto Bravo en todo el sentido de la palabra


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

si que es bravo..!!


----------



## Yarabaya (Nov 17, 2008)

este es un vals de la reina y señora de la cancion criolla Jesus Vasquez aqui tambien podemos apreciar algunas imagenes de nuestro principal puerto de antaño Mollendo


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Buen Video.


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

no c ese video como que se siente un poco emotivo la musica en conjunto con las imagenes te llevan a esa epoca, que buen video


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

buen video, me lloro ...


----------



## mkografo (Nov 24, 2008)

los trenes y el muelle, pucha mollendo a bajado mucho en la importancia q tenia antes


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

por cierto donde estaran los mollendinos ummm parece que siguenpor la playa.......................


----------



## omsaz (Feb 3, 2010)

Mollendo a crecido, pero le falta modernidad, los servicios que brindan a los visitantes son muy pocos y de baja calidad, sería bueno que se preocupen en ese sentido y covertir a Mollendo en uno de las principales playas del Perú.


----------



## Ryukendo (Oct 18, 2008)

Estación de Mollendo 1886









Paso del Ferrocarril cerca al Castillo Forga


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

excelentes las fotos del antiguo puerto de Mollendo y el ferrocarril


----------



## Frankuervo (Sep 11, 2009)

Asu!, nunca vi el ferrocarril , pasar tan cerca al mar...buenas fotos!


----------



## Ajo (Jan 29, 2007)

esa es la playa uno ??

no conosco muy bien mollendo pero lo poco que recuerdo es que el mar en esa parte esta mas adentro o me equivoco??


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

sería bueno contrastarla con una foto moderna


----------



## mkografo (Nov 24, 2008)

Frankuervo said:


> Asu!, *nunca vi el ferrocarril , pasar tan cerca al mar*...buenas fotos!


igual yo :eek2:


----------

